# Do snow geese take off into the wind from roost?



## nwmobird (Feb 16, 2009)

Basically what the subject said. I am catching them coming off the roost and shooting, do they usually take off into the wind when they take off. Just wondering if anybody has knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Most of the times I've seen them get off a roost they jump up (straight up) catch the wind make a circle gaining altitude and fly where ever they are going to feed. I don't think they always do the same thing or even do the same thing a majority of the time. Like when I've seen them jump, circle, and gain altitude...sometimes its one circle sometimes 5 or 6. I've seen them gain just enough to clear a ridge and I've seen them get way up like a few hundred yards.

If you can avoid getting too close to a roost and shoot the small groups fighting wind on high wind days your money. When pass shooting like this watch where birds are flying and move under their path. But if you spook them off the roost or they see you getting in their path they will probably change flight paths and/or leave that immediate area. It seems that the next birds will follow the last birds.


----------



## nwmobird (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I've always seen them get up and circle but i know birds like to land into the wind, the way they like to gain altitude fast I thought maybe into the wind was the best way to do it.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

legend has it snow geese will fly into the wind to feed so when they fly back to the roost the wind will carry their fat grain-riched bellies effortlessly back to the water. Many people swear by this theory and wont hunt a field if it is going to be downwind of the roost the next day.

I myself am not a firm believer in this legend and I believe snow geese will do whatever you don't expect them to the do.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

northerngoosehunter said:


> legend has it snow geese will fly into the wind to feed so when they fly back to the roost the wind will carry their fat grain-riched bellies effortlessly back to the water. Many people swear by this theory and wont hunt a field if it is going to be downwind of the roost the next day.
> 
> I myself am not a firm believer in this legend and I believe snow geese will do whatever you don't expect them to the do.


Yeah I've seen them get off a roost and seemed like it was a fee for all. Flocks going in every direction. And returning from every direction. I think they go to where there is good safe food no matter what direction (unless its a migration type day)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I was hoping this Myth would have been crushed years ago. Guess not. All waterfowl will use the wind for an immidiate take off. Once they get a few feet off the ground it's up to them not the wind.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have observed snows flying to get altitude by circling the roost then heading out to feed or migrate. I love hunting snows in gale force wind, I find they stay closer to the ground.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Snow Geese do as they please, when they please it. they cant be predicted, nor out smarted unless your chris hustad himself.
LOL
They fly with against, sideways of the wind all the time


----------



## nwmobird (Feb 16, 2009)

I went out this morning in about a 20 mile an hour wind. Did the same thing that I've done four other times this week and they seemed very skitish. They got up and circled well before light and sat back down then when we got to the edge of the levee about half of them took off and left for no apparent reason leaving the rest of the birds well out of shotgun range. Waited for them to get up and they got straight up and left not flying within range. The other flock did stay a lot closer to the ground than usual in that wind but nothing we did worked this morning. 
Guess they all can't be great days. I'll go get them later in the week.


----------

